
Alex Berenson on Twitter: “Wow. nature published a paper claiming that lockdown - mrfusion
https://mobile.twitter.com/AlexBerenson/status/1270031726903951362
======
dekhn
I checked the Tweeter's scientific skills and was not impressed. Interesting
that he's anti-mask as well, if I read his tweet correctly.

